# Heiki roof light



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

On our AutoSleeper Surrey we have a medium/large size Heiki raised by crank handle and fitted with a mesh & blind which can be drawn across separately. At present, looking forward, the mesh draws from my left and the blind from the right.

I would like to change these over so the mesh draws from the right, etc. Would appreciate advice on how to do this if anyone knows or where to find an installation manual online.
Regards, Brian


----------

